# Can I return the original queen.



## Manu73 (12 mo ago)

If the original hive where you want to put the queen back in has no other queens, you should have no problem even putting her in directly. If there are queen cells, the queen will most likely destroy them. On the other hand if you are talking about putting the queen together with bees, so that they don't fight you can spray them with some sugar water before putting them together.

(I didn't understand the part about relocating the hive).


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm sorry, I did not see this thread until just now.
I've done that many times, and it has worked out great.
I hope it has worked for you.


----------

